# je dat



## marrish

Ik las de volgende zin in een roman:

"Mijn Engels is niet je dat."

Dit was als antwoord op een verzoek om een Engels gedicht voor te lezen.

Wat wil dit zeggen? Ik leid af dat het "niet zo goed" betekent maar deze uitdrukking klinkt mij heel vreemd in de oren.


----------



## Peterdg

Het betekent inderdaad dat zijn Engels niet echt goed is. Het is een heel courante uitdrukking hoor; niks speciaals.


----------



## YellowOnline

De betekenis is inderdaad "niet geweldig", maar vanwaar het komt is me onduidelijk en ik vind er ook niet meteen iets over terug. Ik heb de vraag gesteld aan TaalAdvies - eens zien wanneer ik antwoord krijg


----------



## marrish

Wauw, ja, dit is mijn echte vraag... Ik waardeer het zeer dat je zover bent gegaan om TaalAdvies te bevragen. Hopen op een antwoord dan!


----------



## petoe

Het bezittelijk voornaamwoord 'je' zou hier volgens mijn Van Dale met nadruk worden gebruikt om een uitmuntende kwaliteit of hoge graad aan te duiden.
Andere voorbeelden:
Dat is je van het, dat is je ware, van je welste, je reinste.


----------



## YellowOnline

Antwoord van TaalAdvies:



> *
> Antwoord*
> _Niet je dat (zijn) _betekent 'niet geweldig, niet heel goed, matig, maar zozo (zijn)'. We gebruiken deze vaste uitdrukking als we niet echt enthousiast zijn over iets. Bijvoorbeeld: _De talenkennis van de personeelsleden is niet je dat, maar ze zijn vriendelijk_.
> 
> *Toelichting*
> _Dat _is in _niet je dat (zijn) _een zelfstandig gebruikt aanwijzend voornaamwoord dat iets als 'wat het moet zijn' betekent. _Je _is de gereduceerde vorm van het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _jouw_. _Je _heeft in deze vaste uitdrukking geen betrekking op de toegesproken persoon en kan niet vervangen worden door de volle vorm _jouw _of door andere bezittelijke voornaamwoorden, zoals _zijn _of _hun _(we kunnen bijvoorbeeld niet zeggen: _Het is niet hun dat*_). Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/05/06/02/body.html (onder punt 3b) of https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/je-reinste-onzin. _Je _kan eventueel wel weggelaten worden: Verschueren (1996) vermeldt de uitdrukking zonder _je_: _Het is niet dat_. Ook in het Woordenboek der Nederlandsche Taal (WNT) – dat het Nederlands van 1500 tot 1976 beschrijft – is de uitdrukking zonder _je _opgenomen. Dit woordenboek geeft aan dat in zinnen als _Het stuk is heel aardig geschilderd, maar 't is toch niet dat _'achter _dat _een bepalende zin gedacht (moet) worden, b. v. : wat het wezen kon, wat ik verlang enz.' Zie http://gtb.inl.nl/iWDB/search?actie=article&wdb=WNT&id=M013523&lemmodern=die (onder I.A.3).



Vooral de voorlaatste zin mbt. een weggelaten zin is van belang. Het klopt overigens dat we in Vlaanderen wel vaak zinnen maken op die manier maar zonder de 'je', bv. "Wat is mij dat nu?".


----------



## Chimel

Peterdg said:


> Het is een heel courante uitdrukking hoor; niks speciaals.


Echt waar? Ik lees en hoor bijna elke dag Nederlands sinds meer dan 25 jaar maar ik zou deze uitdrukking ook niet meteen begrepen hebben. Ik dacht eerst dat een woord ontbrak...

Nu, iedereen heeft de neiging om zichzelf als referentie te beschouwen om over zulke zaken te oordelen (meer of minder courant, enz), maar ik vind het toch raar dat ik het nog nooit had gehoord (of dat het mij nooit is opgevallen?).


----------



## YellowOnline

Chimel said:


> Echt waar? Ik lees en hoor bijna elke dag Nederlands sinds meer dan 25 jaar maar ik zou deze uitdrukking ook niet meteen begrepen hebben. Ik dacht eerst dat een woord ontbrak...
> 
> Nu, iedereen heeft de neiging om zichzelf als referentie te beschouwen om over zulke zaken te oordelen (meer of minder courant, enz), maar ik vind het toch raar dat ik het nog nooit had gehoord (of dat het mij nooit is opgevallen?).



Het is dan ook minder courant in België dan in Nederland. Misschien is uw ervaring vooral in België? Zoals tevoren gezegd is er echter wel een vaak voorkomende variant in België, maar die beperkt zich nagenoeg uitsluitend tot de spreektaal.


----------



## Chimel

Dat dacht ik ook, maar wat mij vesbaasde is dat Peter vaak net naar het gebruik in Vlaanderen verwijst.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Dat dacht ik ook, maar wat mij vesbaasde is dat Peter vaak net naar het gebruik in Vlaanderen verwijst.


Maar dit was nu net niet een verwijzing die specifiek naar het Vlaamse taalgebruik was gericht, maar algemeen bedoeld. Maar ik ben het grotendeels eens met Yellow dat het hier ook veel voorkomt zonder de "je". "Je" komt in het dagelijkse taalgebruik in Vlaanderen zowiezo al niet veel voor. Maar, in deze uitdrukking kan je "je" niet vervangen door het Vlaams "ge" of "gij".


----------



## Chimel

Ah ja, "Mijn Engels, het is niet dat", dat komt mij al wat bekender voor.


----------



## matakoweg

"Mijn Engels is niet je dat." klinkt goed

"Mijn Engels, het is niet dat." klinkt erg vreemd, misschien klinkt het beter met een speciale intonatie, maar ik denk niet dat ik het ooit zou zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

@Chimel: het is wel spreektaal, en vooral als : 'Het is niet je dat'... Misschien tegenwoordig wat minder gangbaar, maar toch... 

Inzake die bepalende zin : inderdaad, 'je dat' als verkorting van iets als *'dat *wat *je *had gedroomd' lijkt me plausibel.


----------

